# 100 things in 100 days for love



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

100 things in 100 days for love

Many people have asked me over time what makes my relationship work with my wife. Many things I guess but even the small things we do each day. I want to shoot things forward. I want to spend the next hundred days doing something nice every day for my love. I will share the things here with you. I hope that people on this forum get inspired to do the same and post here as well. Every little thing really means something in a relationship.

I started of with a note on the bathroom mirror.

Sorry I wasn’t awake when you left
I wanted to say 

I love you

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

draconis said:


> I started of with a note on the bathroom mirror.
> 
> Sorry I wasn’t awake when you left
> I wanted to say
> ...


She wrote back: I love you too!

So for today I gave her a white rose.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Appreciation Note:

Even though I don't always tell you I notice the little things, like the dishes, I do. I thank you for the effort & love.

draconis


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

I am not sure if you wanted replys to your posts but I can't pass up the opportunity to agree with you. I have to remind myself that doing little things for my husband on a daily basis is what really keeps my marriage on track. I get distracted by the kids, household chores, etc and forget about my husband sometimes. It was so much easier to show my appreciation for my husband before we had kids. 

Jen


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

sweetpea said:


> I am not sure if you wanted replys to your posts but I can't pass up the opportunity to agree with you. I have to remind myself that doing little things for my husband on a daily basis is what really keeps my marriage on track. I get distracted by the kids, household chores, etc and forget about my husband sometimes. It was so much easier to show my appreciation for my husband before we had kids.
> 
> Jen



Well, you are more then welcome to post the ideas here. Keeping a good marriage is much easier then finding one. I am more then willing to share my thread.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

One on One Lunch at one of our favorite places.

Later that night a long Back massage.

draconis


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

I put little love notes in with my husband's lunch. I think what you are doing is so great.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Last night gave her a full body massage until she fell asleep. Love the not idea by the way looking to do more diverse stuff with the hunny she deserves it all.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Sent her a e-card.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Taped a Hallmark card on the mirror before my wife went to work.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Andrea said:


> I think this is a great idea, i think i will do this too.
> 
> I sent my husband an email saying how much i appreciate him and love him.


Awesome!

hope you keep us informed because this can really help other people to plus when I look at this I realize how important my wife is to me.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I cooked her a nice meal she could bring to work with her. Chicken, pasta, corn, and mashed potatoes.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I sent her myspace a few comments she'll like.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Gave her a ribbon award #1 mom.

draconis


----------



## Andrea (Sep 11, 2007)

im taking him out to lunch today


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Me and the kids woke her up with kisses.

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

A long e-mail to get us to communicate better, express how I feel, and a long talk about where we are and where we are going.(10-28)

draconis


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

(10-30) sent some e-cards for halloween.

(10-31) Massaged her feets and did some physical therapy on her foot as she may have a torn plantar fascia.

draconis


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

hi draconis,
i have been reading many of your posts, u r a great person and a wonderful husband! 

I have been looking for such ideas to spice up our marriage since i had kids. But, what happens when only one person does such lil things and the other always says "thanks" "I love u" and nothing more??? should i continue to do and stop expecting the same??? 

After some serious issues a few months back we are working on our relationship again, its hard to find time with two babies, and i feel like we just doing nice stuffs for the sake of doing and dont really enjoy it any suggestion! 

Sorry to use ur thread to post question! U can pm me if u dont want to mess this thread)


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Spent the day doing everything so the wife could take the day off. Did the house work, cooked one of her favorite meals, did the food shopping and took care of the kids.

draconis


----------



## miss.kitty (Oct 30, 2007)

Wow, I really like this thread and your ideas!!! I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

miss.kitty said:


> Wow, I really like this thread and your ideas!!! I think I'll give it a try.


This has been great for me because it reminds me each day to do something special for someone I love so much. You are welcome to post the things you do here too.

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

My wife really likes when I help with the kiddies....


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I already do most of the child raising. But it is awesome to hear them talk for the first time or take their first step. Every time they do something I feel like I have done something.

draconis


----------



## Chris H. (Jan 27, 2007)

draconis said:


> Every time they do something I feel like I have done something.


You have.

Being a Dad is by far the greatest thing I have ever done.


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

Draconis,

I hope your wife realizes how lucky she is. Just the fact that you are going above and beyond to show her your love and make her feel special are admirable qualities. Husbands take notice!!! As for the ladies, we could learn a thing or two as well!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I do think women better comprehend when a guy does something for them. Some guys like flowers and cards, most don't. I think of it like dressing to go out women have so many more choices. When doing something for a partner men have it easy because there are so many things we can do for women. Women have a much harder time because they are so limited. Myself I am a romantic so I like the little things like flowers and such. I use to grow my own roses so again that is a big deal to me.

I never want my marriage to be just there. Every day I thank my stars for my wife. I want her to know that.

draconis


----------



## miss.kitty (Oct 30, 2007)

Well I gave it a try.

I sent him a short and sweet email just noting that I loved him and appreciated all the hard work he does for me and our son (he works 80 hours a week).

Well, he laughed at me and said I was corny or something like that...


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

I used to keep a journal that I would write in to "him" and we were close enough that I was able to read my thoughts out loud to him ........it made me very vulnerable, however, it was a beautiful thing share....in addition, I would leave cards, etc. in his car to find when he would leave for work, things in his lunch etc....


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I realized that my wife over the last week has been doing well in taking care of the house so I told her how much I am thankful for everything she has done. It is easy (to easy) to be critical. I wanted to show her that I was thankful for what she has done.

draconis


----------



## kajira (Oct 4, 2007)

"Do on to others as you would have them do on to you"

When the person we are with makes us happy and does those little things to make a difference we are more likely to do the same in return. Therefore, you continue to show appreciation, respect, caring and compasion. Nevertheless, when it is gone....it is hard to get back.......


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

kajira said:


> "Do on to others as you would have them do on to you"
> 
> When the person we are with makes us happy and does those little things to make a difference we are more likely to do the same in return. Therefore, you continue to show appreciation, respect, caring and compasion. Nevertheless, when it is gone....it is hard to get back.......


You are right that is why I try to do things everyday and why I tell people it is important to do something everyday.

draconis


----------



## Thewife (Sep 3, 2007)

I m gonna start doing things soon once we are settled in our new home! I may be copying your ideas


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Great and if you get new ones let us know. I had to take a few days off from most things for physical reason but I have still been there for the wife. The other day I knew I'd be out all monday so I cooked a meal for her and the kids so all they had to do was warm it up making her day easier.

draconis


----------

